# Military Funeral



## Capt. Cheatham (Nov 19, 2009)

*When a loved one passes away, it seems that the one word that comes to mind more often than any other, is regret. And, in the case of my father, I truly regret that I do not have more of his life on film or video. I will always have the memories of experiences shared, but as time moves forward, the nature of the human brain is to retain less and less of that precious information. The details of events shared become fuzzy and dim with age. That is the sole purpose of this video. Not so much to commemorate specific events of my father's life, but to remember him as the unique individual that he was. This video montage is my way of remembering my dad and forever keeping his memory alive.*


----------

